# ATTENTION all water swatters!!!



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here ya go fellas want some cheese with that wine?


----------



## chundafied (Oct 22, 2009)

You lost me.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is for all the guys that are complaining about nothing going on in the duck hunting forum.


----------



## chundafied (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh...cool.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 22, 2009)

obviously still not much goin on


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Boykins vs labs?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shoot them in the air or in the water?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Boykins vs labs?



Whats wrong with a Boykin? Mine is only 5 months old bet he will work harder then your lab any day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2009)

I've owned nothing, but labs, but will have to admit a Boykin is the hardest working dog out there.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Come on now where are all my lab guys? Im sure yall boys boykins are good dogs but there are no truer waterdog than a lab!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> yep...thats why i said not even close...lol.....work harder and don't give you no back talk either...ie, they do what they're told.



After talking with you and several other Boykin owners I decided to get one. His name is Reid, he is 5 months now and he is by far the best dog I have ever owned. When I say "sit" he looks at me waiting for the next command. He has learned very fast and remembers the commands well. I taught him sit in two days after that there has been no correction for that command.


----------



## chadf (Oct 22, 2009)

My little chocolate girl runs to and from every bird, even when she mArks them 10 miles away! Now that's a blind......


----------



## NGaHunter (Oct 22, 2009)

They have to work harder...not as smart as the lab


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Come on now where are all my lab guys? Im sure yall boys boykins are good dogs but there are no truer waterdog than a lab!!



I'm right here with ya, all these years what dog have ya seen in the magazines, tv shows, standing on the front of the boat, or totin that big honker across the feild..........YUP the LAB. Not till a couple years ago have a heard about the BOYKIN.

But everybodies gotta have a huntin buddy!
I would'nt trade my choclate for anything!!!!!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> They have to work harder...not as smart as the lab



HA HA love it!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Flat coats look better doing it though.  

Georgiaboy, need any goose wings or anything?  Heading your way (Nashville) end of this month to chase deers.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah man I need a good wing to work with.


----------



## dognducks (Oct 22, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> They have to work harder...not as smart as the lab



As Kelso from that 70's show would say....... BURN


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 22, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Come on now where are all my lab guys? Im sure yall boys boykins are good dogs but there are no truer waterdog than a lab!!



A picutre is worth a 1000 words  so .........


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> They have to work harder...not as smart as the lab



You see no Boykin Owners have posted since that comment.... because we know better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2009)

What if you crossed a Lab and a Boykin??



LaBoykin??


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Yeah man I need a good wing to work with.



PM me with your phone number, I have some frozen.  I will probably be in Nashville from Thur. -Sun. lunch.  Coming down 75 getting off in Tifton if thats closer?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What if you crossed a Lab and a Boykin??
> 
> 
> 
> LaBoykin??



BoykinLab........that just dont sound right


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A picutre is worth a 1000 words  so .........



See there....there's that LAB totin the goose pic


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 22, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Whats wrong with a Boykin? Mine is only 5 months old bet he will work harder then your lab any day.



Not gonna speak for yours, but the ones i've hunted around can't hold a candle to my lab!  

Let them get a little uncomfortable in the field and to the truck they go


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> See there....there's that LAB totin the goose pic



That is a Boykin!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 22, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> That is a Boykin!!!



Only in your dreams GB   although a boykin might have been able to walk across the mud till it got to the goose then I'd of had to send Macey out to bring them both back


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Only in your dreams GB   although a boykin might have been able to walk across the mud till it got to the goose then I'd of had to send Macey out to bring them both back


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> BoykinLab........that just dont sound right



Believe it would be called a Loykin AKA MUTT


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2009)

I  am not even gonna get into this one, i have a chessie!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Believe it would be called a Loykin AKA MUTT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I  am not even gonna get into this one, i have a chessie!!



How many times a day do you have to beat one of those dogs??


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2009)

hooked on quack said:


> how many times a day do you have to beat one of those dogs??:d



i dont have to beat her at all, she does all the beating, in canada last week she beat the snot out of a $7000 "professionally" trained field champion black lab, after the first day that dog went into the kennell and only came out to use the bathroom, the little black lab didn't like the cold water and ice

now chase870's lab is one of a kind, she is the ice princess, our 2 pets beat the snot out of the trained field champion dog


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 22, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Shoot them in the air or in the water?



Didnt know they could fly

And everyone knows a lab is the way to go, they bark like a real dog. And anything less than 35 pounds is just a gerbil on steroids


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> Didnt know they could fly
> 
> And everyone knows a lab is the way to go, they bark like a real dog. And anything less than 35 pounds is just a gerbil on steroids


----------



## clent586 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am still pondering the unbelievable fact that this thread received 38..................errrr, 39 posts!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheres all the water swattin poodle hunters at?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotta have a dog that bigger than the game you kill, and a boykin aint even as big as a goose. Where I come from (Soperton, Ga) we call theM boykins "curly curs"


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 22, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Gotta have a dog that bigger than the game you kill, and a boykin aint even as big as a goose. Where I come from (Soperton, Ga) we call theM boykins "curly curs"






I've really been thinking and researching the boykin breed hard lately. My girldfriend was wanting a lap dog for christmas.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I've really been thinking and researching the boykin breed hard lately. My girldfriend was wanting a lap dog for christmas.



a lab makes a great lap dog for the first 6 months


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2009)

Most famous lab:King Buck..... Most Famous boykin: that dog on Paris Hilton's Reality show. BTW, I think you can only get a Boykin trained by that Dog Whisperer dude.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 22, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i dont have to beat her at all, she does all the beating, in canada last week she beat the snot out of a $7000 "professionally" trained field champion black lab, after the first day that dog went into the kennell and only came out to use the bathroom, the little black lab didn't like the cold water and ice
> 
> now chase870's lab is one of a kind, she is the ice princess, our 2 pets beat the snot out of the trained field champion dog



Besides a big goose will whip one of those little dogs. They can have all the drive in the world but when you put them in extream conditions with real big mean migratory geese the weak dogs get put up and dont come back out.


----------



## big A 235 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you want a real dog go get a Chess. They'll out work any dog in the water or field and will not stop until its time to go home.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the best of both worlds, I own both. In the rough water, or on long retrieves I wouldn't think of casting anything but my choc, but during early season when the weather's hot, my boykin really earns her keep. My lab's were both not bad to train, but my boykin practically trained herself, definetely the smarter one. Never thought that I would like it, but having a lap dog that retrieves is not a bad deal, and I save a fortune on dog food.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What if you crossed a Lab and a Boykin??
> 
> 
> 
> LaBoykin??



I know this is gnna hit some nerve....but what about a Silver Lab and a Boykin?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 23, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> I know this is gnna hit some nerve....but what about a Silver Lab and a Boykin?



Might wanna put that on the discovery channel!!1


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 23, 2009)

If dog is man's best friend, then the Labrador Retriever is his soul mate.

I love Labs, but I think Boykins are pretty swell too!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 24, 2009)

Love a lab but don't see a problem with a boykin either. Both seem to be great waterfowl dogs.

But to talk on topic with the OP......if it hits the water in range consider it DRT!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> Love a lab but don't see a problem with a boykin either. Both seem to be great waterfowl dogs.
> 
> But to talk on topic with the OP......if it hits the water in range consider it DRT!!!!



 on both your comments


----------

